

Upload your 3D model and share it instantly directly rendered in browser. - sergiotapia
http://p3d.in/

======
filipedeschamps
Cartoon rendering is so lovely: [http://p3d.in/8hYor](http://p3d.in/8hYor)

------
filipedeschamps
The editor is amazing. All of this is web based, including the editor?

~~~
sergiotapia
Yes! We're using this extensively on Smitecamp.com

